# Windshield Squeegy?



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm broke right now I need to clean algae off my tank, woudl it be safe to use a windhshield washer thats brand new in the package to clean my tank? I'm soking it in hot water now just in case.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't see why it wouldn't be. Wouldn't just using a clean dish rag or a paper towel be easier though?


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

In my 10 gallon i got some weird clear slime built up that doesnt wanna come off. What im worried about is the squeegy has a really strong rubber smell, is that a problem?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think it would be. It's not going to be in there that long for crap to leach out of the rubber anyways.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If a rag or towel isnt removing it I doubt a squeegee will do anything


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Feefa said:


> If a rag or towel isnt removing it I doubt a squeegee will do anything


I agree with Feefa.

I use the 3M™ Light Scrubbing Pad
A convenient, thick, hand-sized pad designed for gentle, no-scratch cleaning of the most delicate surfaces. Typical applications: glass, plastic, fine china, porcelain, ceramic, non-stick surfaces and glass cookware.

I buy a box of 40 for like $35.95 and I have had the same box for 2 years and still have 20 or so scrubbing pads left. I find it great for hard to remove algea and hard water scale.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, just use a magfloat thingy. Or get one of those double sided tank cleaners which are adjustable in length. I got one off ebay for buttons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> Yeah, just use a magfloat thingy. Or get one of those double sided tank cleaners which are adjustable in length. I got one off ebay for buttons.


 I find the magfloats lacking. So what I did was cut one of my scrubbies to fit the size of the float and volia! it works so much better when it is wedged between the two magnets


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont think it would hurt anyhting but i dont think it would work on anything other then slime algae. I Use an old gift certificate, but anything credit card like works welll


----------

